# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نظام قدیمی های جدید

## مملی$r$

سلام دوستان امیدوارم ک حال دلتون خوب باشه 
گرچه ما نظام قدیمی هایی ک کنکور نتیجه نگرفتیم روزهای سختی رو میگذرونیم چ پسر چ دختر...
این تاپیک رو زدم ک سوالای انتخاب منابع و سوال از درس و غیره رو بپرسیم ما نظام قدیمی ها باید هوای همو داشته باشیم چون شرایطمون نزدیک ب هم هست
من میخام استارت جدی بزنم واسه 1400(وای این کنکور لعنتی 4سال از عمرمو گرفته ) .
فعلا درگیر خرید منابع هستم قیمت هافضایی شدن...
ساعت درسی رو هم حتما بچه ها بزارن  ایشالله ک ب ارزو های قشنگمون برسیم.

----------


## NormaL

اگر کمک ما نظام جدیدی ها رو قبول میکنین...:

معرفی بهترین منابع برای کنکور 1400 نظام جدید | یکبار برای همیشه

اولین ثابت قدمان در گزارش روزانه تا کنکور 1400

پرسش و پاسخ جامع شیمی نظام جدید/ سوالات و شیوه مطالعه

مقایسه ی کتب زبان جامع نردبام و iq / کنکور ۱۴۰۰

✏️✏️سوالات مهم و امادگی برای ازمون از نگاه شما✏️✏️

تمام سوالات طول سال دوازدهـم قلمچی« سال 98»

این تاپیکا رو میتونین مطالعه کنین
همچنین مصاحبه ها هم به شدت میتونه مفید باشه
به امید موفقیت همگی توی کنکور ۱۴۰۰

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

موافقم ما نظام قدیمیا به هم نیاز داریم.

----------


## ahsan66

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم ک حال دلتون خوب باشه 
> گرچه ما نظام قدیمی هایی ک کنکور نتیجه نگرفتیم روزهای سختی رو میگذرونیم چ پسر چ دختر...
> این تاپیک رو زدم ک سوالای انتخاب منابع و سوال از درس و غیره رو بپرسیم ما نظام قدیمی ها باید هوای همو داشته باشیم چون شرایطمون نزدیک ب هم هست
> من میخام استارت جدی بزنم واسه 1400(وای این کنکور لعنتی 4سال از عمرمو گرفته ) .
> فعلا درگیر خرید منابع هستم قیمت هافضایی شدن...
> ساعت درسی رو هم حتما بچه ها بزارن  ایشالله ک ب ارزو های قشنگمون برسیم.


دوست عزیز به عنوان کسی که قدیم بودی میخوای جدید بدی منابعتو بگو کدومارو گرفتی بدرد نظام قدیما خیلی میخوره بدونه البته برا زیست متنش تغییرات داشته ازچه کتابی استفاده میکنی

----------


## fatemehs77h

من تغییر نظامی بودم.به عنوان تجربه می تونم بگم که اصن استرس نداشته باشین.حجم درسا کمتره فقط زیست چون جزییاتش خیلی تغییر کرده فقط کلیاتش همونه وچون درس اصلیه یکم اذیت می کنه.ولی امیدوار باشین وادامه بدین. در ضمن نظام قدیمیا یادشونه که برای زیست ما الگو کار می کردیم.اون موقعم غلط زیاد داشت. :Yahoo (101): ولی بازم جزو کتابای شاخ بود :Yahoo (77): ولی تو نظام جدید بهتون پیشنهاد می دم اصلا الگو نخرید :Yahoo (101): خیلی غلط داره و زیادی سخته ویه سری از نظام قدیم توشه که وقتتونو هدر می ده. من خودم خیلی امسال ضدحال خوردم از زیست.ای کاش یکی اینو پارسال به من می گفت.به هر حال الان تحقیق کردم ویکی از دبیرای مطرح(آقای حنیف عظیمی) توصیه کردن زیست خیلی سبز عالیه.خودم کتابشو رفتم دیدم واقعا عالی بود.تو نظام قدیم فقط درسنامه هاش به درد می خورد وتستاش زیاد جالب نبود.ولی الان بهتره.برای شروعم خوبه.ولی اصلا سمت الگو نرید. :Yahoo (68): گاجم خوب بود.اگه اینارو زدید کامل وخیلیی رو زیست مسلط شدید برید الگو.ولی بدونید کلی غلط داره.اصلا ضد حال بهتون نزنه

----------


## pARiSAAAAA

منم کتابامو سفارش دادم  به زودی میان . دیگه باید امسال از هر لحاظ متفاوت باشیم . ما قدیما قدرتمندیم از پس همه چی برمیایم .  فقط این فامیلای عجیب غریبمون زنگ میزنن میگن بازم موندی پشت کنکور و از این چیزا ......اخه نمیدونم چرا اینجوری میگن .  خب این کتابارو سفارش دادم = ادبیات  برا قرابت الگو بقیه خیلی سبز   موج ازمون و تیزشیم . / عربی خیلی سبز / دینی میکروطلایی و زیپ / زبان خیلی سبز و نردبام و پت و مت / زمین خیلی سبز / ریاضی مهروماه و گلابی / زیست خیلی سبز / فیزیک خیلی سبز / شیمی مبتکران و موج ازمون و مسائل خیلی سبز و جیبی حفظیات ........ کلاس زیستی هم میرم . ​شما چی کار میکنید ؟  میگم تا اول بهمن میخوام دهم و نیم سال اول دوازدهم و بخونم خوبه اینجوری ؟

----------


## Amirsh23

دوستان یه چیزی دیدم گفتم شاید نیازتون باشه الگو پک کامل ادبیاتای مبحثیش رو با 33 درصد تخفیف میده از 1 ابان تا 4 فکر کنم با قیمت 257000 تومن و ارسال رایگان با کنکورای 99 و سس اضافه

----------


## fatemehs77h

ببینید دوستان حتما آزمون برید.اگر نتونستید با برنامه آزمون پیش برید وسوالاشو دانلود کنید حل کنید.من وقت نکردم پارسال قلمچی بدم.چون درسا تقریبا جدید بود وتسلط روش زمانبر.نمی شد تو دوهفته مسلط شد.ترجیحا آزمونی برید که فاصله ی آزموناش بیشتر باشه که بهش برسید.قبل عیدم تموم کنید.کار محیرالعقول نکنید بگین من نظام قدیمی هستم بلدم بذار 3ماهه تمومش می کنم.حتماا برنامه ی آزمون

----------


## fatemehs77h

پریسا خانم برای فیزیک به نظرم تا بهمن یازدهمو بخونید.چون تسلط روش زمانبر تره وبعد برید سراغ دهم.منابعتون هم عالیه.البته من فیزیک گاج داشتم وبه نظرم عالی بود.خیلی سبز داشتم ولی نگاش نکردم.وقت نکردم اونو کار کنم.

----------


## fatemehs77h

زیست همون که پینوکیو روشه منظورمه

----------


## Amirsh23

> زیست همون که پینوکیو روشه منظورمه


عظیمی اموزش قوی داره برا همین نیازی به درسنامه قوی نیست و اون کتابو معرفی کرده . شاید برای یه شروع صفری مناسب نباشه پینوکیو .پایه به پایه سطحش از اون پایینتره بعدش میشه پینوکیو کار کرد

----------


## میلاد زد

من هم به عنوان یک نظام جدیدی وکسی که با تحقیقات فراوان هم در انجمن و هم مراجعه به کتاب فروشی ها وبررسی ریز منابع میتونم درانتخاب منابع کمکتون کنم امروز اخرین گروه کتاب هامم خریدم اول دینی میکرو طلایی با درسنامه بسیار جذاب و کامل که شمارو از هر منبعی مورد نیاز میکنه شاید تنها کتاب قابل رقابت باهاش البته با سطح پایین تر خیلی سبز باشه که البته عدم اپدیت و همچنین طبقه بندی نبودن تست ها ووجود تست های ترکیبی کم نسبت به میکرو میره کنار منبع دیوی دی هم برای این درس بلاشک استاد یوسفیان است و در نهایت کتاب جمه بندی ایات ونکات گاج هم میتونه مثمر الثمر باشه دوم عربی خوب با اختلاف خیلی سبز بهترینه از جهت درسنامه تست و البته کتاب میکرو طلایی گاج نیز خوبه که موضوعی کار کرده ونهایتا برای جمع بندی نیز کتاب تیز شیم انتشارات مشاوران عالیه منبع دی وی دی نیز استاد واعظی خوبه البته بیشتر بخش ترجمش وگرنه قواعدش کمی به خصوص در حرف اخر که با پوریا مظفریان میگن واقعا جالب از اب در نیومده و کافه عربی ناصح زاده علیرغم پشتیبانی ضعیف محصولات خوبه البته دوست من از فلاح خیلی راضیه تو تاملند و میگه عین اجر از صفر عربیتو میچینه میره بالا کتاب درک مطلب هم مهروماه و خیلی سبز خوبن و و سوم فارسی منبع قرابت اموزشهامون سبطی و تست خیلی سبز هفت خوان دستور زبان هفت خوان اارایه هفت خوان و لغت واملا هم هفت خوان منبع دی وی دی و فیلم اموزشی قطعا استاد شاهین زاد که در انلاین اکادمی تدریس میکنه و دوستم راضیه و البته ادبیا حرف اخر استاد منتظری حرف اخر علیرغم اینکه خیلیا میگن ایشون رشتشون زمین شناسیه وادبیات نیستو تدریس خوبی ندارن اما به نظر خودم سواد و قدرت انتقال خوبی در تفهیم مطالب داره منبع جمع بندی موج ازمون یا تیز شیم انتشارات مشاوران تالیف شاهین شاهین زاد با تست های سطح بالا و در اخر زبان کتب زبان جامع خیلی سبز و گاج تالیف مرتضی زینعلی و نردبان خیلی کتب خوبی هستند همچنین منبع دی وی دی استاد محمودی حرف اخر و رضا کیاسالار کلاسینو منبع درک مطلب پت ومت موفق باشید

----------


## Amirsh23

> من هم به عنوان یک نظام جدیدی وکسی که با تحقیقات فراوان هم در انجمن و هم مراجعه به کتاب فروشی ها وبررسی ریز منابع میتونم درانتخاب منابع کمکتون کنم امروز اخرین گروه کتاب هامم خریدم اول دینی میکرو طلایی با درسنامه بسیار جذاب و کامل که شمارو از هر منبعی مورد نیاز میکنه شاید تنها کتاب قابل رقابت باهاش البته با سطح پایین تر خیلی سبز باشه که البته عدم اپدیت و همچنین طبقه بندی نبودن تست ها ووجود تست های ترکیبی کم نسبت به میکرو میره کنار منبع دیوی دی هم برای این درس بلاشک استاد یوسفیان است و در نهایت کتاب جمه بندی ایات ونکات گاج هم میتونه مثمر الثمر باشه دوم عربی خوب با اختلاف خیلی سبز بهترینه از جهت درسنامه تست و البته کتاب میکرو طلایی گاج نیز خوبه که موضوعی کار کرده ونهایتا برای جمع بندی نیز کتاب تیز شیم انتشارات مشاوران عالیه منبع دی وی دی نیز استاد واعظی خوبه البته بیشتر بخش ترجمش وگرنه قواعدش کمی به خصوص در حرف اخر که با پوریا مظفریان میگن واقعا جالب از اب در نیومده و کافه عربی ناصح زاده علیرغم پشتیبانی ضعیف محصولات خوبه البته دوست من از فلاح خیلی راضیه تو تاملند و میگه عین اجر از صفر عربیتو میچینه میره بالا کتاب درک مطلب هم مهروماه و خیلی سبز خوبن و و سوم فارسی منبع قرابت اموزشهامون سبطی و تست خیلی سبز هفت خوان دستور زبان هفت خوان اارایه هفت خوان و لغت واملا هم هفت خوان منبع دی وی دی و فیلم اموزشی قطعا استاد شاهین زاد که در انلاین اکادمی تدریس میکنه و دوستم راضیه و البته ادبیا حرف اخر استاد منتظری حرف اخر علیرغم اینکه خیلیا میگن ایشون رشتشون زمین شناسیه وادبیات نیستو تدریس خوبی ندارن اما به نظر خودم سواد و قدرت انتقال خوبی در تفهیم مطالب داره منبع جمع بندی موج ازمون یا تیز شیم انتشارات مشاوران تالیف شاهین شاهین زاد با تست های سطح بالا و در اخر زبان کتب زبان جامع خیلی سبز و گاج تالیف مرتضی زینعلی و نردبان خیلی کتب خوبی هستند همچنین منبع دی وی دی استاد محمودی حرف اخر و رضا کیاسالار کلاسینو منبع درک مطلب پت ومت موفق باشید


زبان زینعلی بهتره جزوه های مهندسی شده و خوبی داره و اکادمیک تر درس میده گرچه که زبان میشه ادم خودش بخونه

----------


## fatemehs77h

عربی ناصح زاده ی آلا عالیه.با کتاب عربی جمع بندی خیلی سبز :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Amir Ho30n

آغاز خرید کتاب درسی از سایت آموزش و پرورش به قیمتی دولتی ( دانش آموزی نظام جدید )

 سایت خرید : .: فروش تک جلدی کتاب درسی :: سامانه فروش و توزیع مواد آموزشی :: صفحه نخست :. [ سایت خرید آزاد کتاب درسی آموزش و پرورش ]

 تذکر : دوستان گرامی با هر کد ملی فقط کتاب های درسی یک پایه [ دهم یا یازدهم یا دوازدهم ] را میتوانید بخرید.

قیمت کل کتاب درسی های دهم رشته تجربی :

 23 هزار تومان 

قیمت کل کتاب درسی های یازدهم رشته تجربی : 

24700 هزار تومان 

قیمت کل کتاب درسی های دوازدهم رشته تجربی : 

30200 هزار تومان 

چاپ همه ی کتاب ها سال 99 است 

هزینه ی پست به قیمت های بالا اضافه خواهد شد . [ براساس شهر و مسافت ]

کتاب هارو تک جلدی باید انتخاب کنید ینی هر کتابی ک نیاز دارید نیتونید انتخاب کنید و یکجا بخرید ولی کتابی که میخوایید باید انتخاب کنید تا بره توی سبد خریدتون
فعلا کتاب ها رو بگیرید

----------


## Amirsh23

> آغاز خرید کتاب درسی از سایت آموزش و پرورش به قیمتی دولتی ( دانش آموزی نظام جدید )
> 
>  سایت خرید : .: فروش تک جلدی کتاب درسی :: سامانه فروش و توزیع مواد آموزشی :: صفحه نخست :. [ سایت خرید آزاد کتاب درسی آموزش و پرورش ]
> 
>  تذکر : دوستان گرامی با هر کد ملی فقط کتاب های درسی یک پایه [ دهم یا یازدهم یا دوازدهم ] را میتوانید بخرید.
> 
> قیمت کل کتاب درسی های دهم رشته تجربی :
> 
>  23 هزار تومان 
> ...


اقا فقط مواظب باشید دهم یازدهمش به ترتیب برای کنکورای ۱۴۰۲ و ۱۴۰۱ هست

----------


## fatemehs77h

دهم چاپ97 یازدهم98 دوازدهم99 باید باشه.مواظب باشید.

----------


## reza fff

دوستان نظام جدید کتابای قلمچی کدومش خوبه میخوام دوتا هدیه بگیرم اصلا اشنایی ندارم با قلم

----------


## Erfan_brian

> دوستان نظام جدید کتابای قلمچی کدومش خوبه میخوام دوتا هدیه بگیرم اصلا اشنایی ندارم با قلم


ریاضی و فیزیک کتابای آبی خوبن و می تونی بگیری برای طبقه بندی مطالب و تست های معمولی کنکور درس به درس.

----------


## مملی$r$

> دوست عزیز به عنوان کسی که قدیم بودی میخوای جدید بدی منابعتو بگو کدومارو گرفتی بدرد نظام قدیما خیلی میخوره بدونه البته برا زیست متنش تغییرات داشته ازچه کتابی استفاده میکنی


رفیق اول اینکه من رشتم ریاضی هست خداروشکر زیست ندارم .و دوم اینکه من منابع رو برحسب سطحم و درک خودم نسبت ب مولف انتخاب کردم پس درنتیجه کاملا سلیقه ای هست خیلی درگیر انتخاب منابع نکنید ک سمه یهو میبینی عید شدو تو هنوز درگیری .

منابع من:

ادبیات :موضوعی های هفت خوان 

عربی :جامع خیلی سبز

دینی :جامع خیلی سبز و بعدش حتما دور تند

زبان :جامع خیلی سبز


ریاضیات:اموزش شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز و شاید میکرو طلایی باید برم برسی کنم .

شیمی: 4جلدی مبتکران

فیزیک:4جلدی خیلی سبز

----------


## مملی$r$

> من هم به عنوان یک نظام جدیدی وکسی که با تحقیقات فراوان هم در انجمن و هم مراجعه به کتاب فروشی ها وبررسی ریز منابع میتونم درانتخاب منابع کمکتون کنم امروز اخرین گروه کتاب هامم خریدم اول دینی میکرو طلایی با درسنامه بسیار جذاب و کامل که شمارو از هر منبعی مورد نیاز میکنه شاید تنها کتاب قابل رقابت باهاش البته با سطح پایین تر خیلی سبز باشه که البته عدم اپدیت و همچنین طبقه بندی نبودن تست ها ووجود تست های ترکیبی کم نسبت به میکرو میره کنار منبع دیوی دی هم برای این درس بلاشک استاد یوسفیان است و در نهایت کتاب جمه بندی ایات ونکات گاج هم میتونه مثمر الثمر باشه دوم عربی خوب با اختلاف خیلی سبز بهترینه از جهت درسنامه تست و البته کتاب میکرو طلایی گاج نیز خوبه که موضوعی کار کرده ونهایتا برای جمع بندی نیز کتاب تیز شیم انتشارات مشاوران عالیه منبع دی وی دی نیز استاد واعظی خوبه البته بیشتر بخش ترجمش وگرنه قواعدش کمی به خصوص در حرف اخر که با پوریا مظفریان میگن واقعا جالب از اب در نیومده و کافه عربی ناصح زاده علیرغم پشتیبانی ضعیف محصولات خوبه البته دوست من از فلاح خیلی راضیه تو تاملند و میگه عین اجر از صفر عربیتو میچینه میره بالا کتاب درک مطلب هم مهروماه و خیلی سبز خوبن و و سوم فارسی منبع قرابت اموزشهامون سبطی و تست خیلی سبز هفت خوان دستور زبان هفت خوان اارایه هفت خوان و لغت واملا هم هفت خوان منبع دی وی دی و فیلم اموزشی قطعا استاد شاهین زاد که در انلاین اکادمی تدریس میکنه و دوستم راضیه و البته ادبیا حرف اخر استاد منتظری حرف اخر علیرغم اینکه خیلیا میگن ایشون رشتشون زمین شناسیه وادبیات نیستو تدریس خوبی ندارن اما به نظر خودم سواد و قدرت انتقال خوبی در تفهیم مطالب داره منبع جمع بندی موج ازمون یا تیز شیم انتشارات مشاوران تالیف شاهین شاهین زاد با تست های سطح بالا و در اخر زبان کتب زبان جامع خیلی سبز و گاج تالیف مرتضی زینعلی و نردبان خیلی کتب خوبی هستند همچنین منبع دی وی دی استاد محمودی حرف اخر و رضا کیاسالار کلاسینو منبع درک مطلب پت ومت موفق باشید


دوست من ب نظر خودت این همه دی وی دی لازمه؟   اصن وقت میشه نگاهشون کرد ب نظر من فقط کتاب .بزاری جلوت تا میتونی تست بزنی کاری ک میدونم خیلی از ما پشت کنکوری ها کم انجام دادیم و نتیجشم دیدیم!

فقط پیش ب سوی جلووووووووووو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سه سطحی فیزیک و ریاضی رو هم رتبه دو رقمی کنکور امسال توصیه می‌کرد که حتما استفاده کنید ، من باشم سه سطحی فیزیک و ریاضی میگیرم


آره سه سطحی هم خیلی خوبه به خصوص برای فیزیک.

----------


## fatemehs77h

من زیست وشیمی آبی قلمچی رو پسندیدم.خوب بود.سخت بود به درد کنکور امسالم می خورد ولی زیستش یکم زیادی نکته داشت وپیچونده بود(قلمچیه دیگه استاد پیچوندن :Yahoo (4): ).سه سطحی اون موقع که نظام قدیم بودمشیمی وفیزیکشو داشتم عالی بود.الان نمی دونم نظام جدیدش چطوره.

----------


## Erfan_brian

> من زیست وشیمی آبی قلمچی رو پسندیدم.خوب بود.سخت بود به درد کنکور امسالم می خورد ولی زیستش یکم زیادی نکته داشت وپیچونده بود(قلمچیه دیگه استاد پیچوندن).سه سطحی اون موقع که نظام قدیم بودمشیمی وفیزیکشو داشتم عالی بود.الان نمی دونم نظام جدیدش چطوره.


نظام جدیدش هم خوبه !

----------


## fatemehs77h

اگر خوبه به نظرم همون شیمی سه سطحی بایکی از کتابای ریاضی یا فیزیک سه سطحی هر کدوم که انتخابته.چون شیمی درس ضریب بالا ومهمیه واهمیتش بیشتره به نظرم یکی از انتخابات حتما شیمی سه سطحی باشه.زیست سه سطحی قلمچی رو ندیدم ولی چون خیلی قلمچی سوالاشو می پیچونه شاید زیاد جالب نباشه.

----------


## میلاد زد

> دوست من ب نظر خودت این همه دی وی دی لازمه؟   اصن وقت میشه نگاهشون کرد ب نظر من فقط کتاب .بزاری جلوت تا میتونی تست بزنی کاری ک میدونم خیلی از ما پشت کنکوری ها کم انجام دادیم و نتیجشم دیدیم!
> 
> فقط پیش ب سوی جلووووووووووو


 سلام دوست عزیز حقیقتا من فقط ادبیات وعربی به دلیل ضعف شدید دی وی دی میدیدم و تا حد زیادی مشکلم حل شد ودر کنکور نتیجه نسبتا خوبی گرفتم هرچند شاید اگر تست بیشتر بود بهتر میشد وسایر اطلاعاتم رو از بررسی میدانی کتاب ها در کتاب فروشی ها البته من رشتم انسانی فقط برا عمومی ها را گفتم و همچنین پرس وجو از دوستان و خواندن تاپیک های همین انجمن متوجه شدم به هرحال توصیه من راجب دی وی دی اینه که اگر ضعف شدیدی دارید حتما یک منبع خوب تهیه کنید وبا اون پیش برید چراکه عمق یادگیری و پویایی اموزش بیشتر میشه اما در دروسی که مسلطید خیر خود من در کنکور 99 با همین دی وی دی فارسی رو 60 وادبیات تخصصی رو 55 زدم عربی رو هم جفتش 50

----------


## مملی$r$

سلام دوستان ی سوال داشتم 
دهم و یازدهم فقط درسای تخصصی مثل ریاضیات و شیمی و فیزیک چند درصد میشه بدون دوازدهم
رشته ریاضی هستم

----------


## reza fff

> من زیست وشیمی آبی قلمچی رو پسندیدم.خوب بود.سخت بود به درد کنکور امسالم می خورد ولی زیستش یکم زیادی نکته داشت وپیچونده بود(قلمچیه دیگه استاد پیچوندن).سه سطحی اون موقع که نظام قدیم بودمشیمی وفیزیکشو داشتم عالی بود.الان نمی دونم نظام جدیدش چطوره.


شیمی کدوم ابی رو میگید؟جامع دو جلدی یا پایه و دوازدهم جدا

----------


## eligram1400

> دوستان نظام جدید کتابای قلمچی کدومش خوبه میخوام دوتا هدیه بگیرم اصاگرلا اشنایی ندارم با قلم


اگر قوی هستی سه سطحی فیزیک وزیست خویه وگرنه آیی هاش خوین

----------


## fatemehs77h

> شیمی کدوم ابی رو میگید؟جامع دو جلدی یا پایه و دوازدهم جدا


جامع دو جلدی

----------


## مملی$r$

> من امروز شروع کردم. 
> 3/25 عربی پایه
> فردا امید به خدا بتونم ساعت مطالعه،تمرکز و نظم روزانمو به حد قابل قبولی برسونم عالیه


به به عالی همینجوری پر قدرت بیا جلو 

منم فعلا درگیر تهیه منابع ام در اولین فرصت ک کتاب دستم برسه ساعت مطالعه میزارم

----------


## مملی$r$

ای بابا کسی نمیدونه کی نتایج میاد مردیم از بلاتکلیفی. :Yahoo (101):

----------


## katy perry

سلام دوستان. این سامانه سفارش کتب به صورت تکی تا کی باز هست؟ آخه جواب کنکور نیومده شاید بعضیا ندونن که قبول میشن یا نه و دودل باشن کتاب بخرن یا نه؟
بعد انگار همه کتابهارو نداره( موجود نیست یا هرچی)..دوباره موجود میشن؟ آخه من رفتم تقریبا کتاب خاصی نبود واسه سفارش دادن

----------


## مملی$r$

> سلام دوستان. این سامانه سفارش کتب به صورت تکی تا کی باز هست؟ آخه جواب کنکور نیومده شاید بعضیا ندونن که قبول میشن یا نه و دودل باشن کتاب بخرن یا نه؟
> بعد انگار همه کتابهارو نداره( موجود نیست یا هرچی)..دوباره موجود میشن؟ آخه من رفتم تقریبا کتاب خاصی نبود واسه سفارش دادن


چ سایتی؟

----------


## مملی$r$

> 5 آبان
> 3:40 ریاضیات
> از خودم و همه‌ی دوستان بابت عملکرد بد امروزم معذرت می‌خوام میرم که فردا با دست پر برگردم


دادا زیاد ب خودت فشار نیار  سعی کن الان تا وقت هست رو کیفیت مطالعت کار  کنی اون ک اوکی شد ب طبع ساعت مطالعت هم میره بالا

----------


## مملی$r$

> 7 آبان
> 6.5 ساعت ریاضیات پایه


درضمن ب نظرم تنوع بدی تو درس خوندنت هم کمتر خسته میشی هم سرعت یادگیریت میره بالا حتما ی عمومی هم بخون با تخصصیت

----------


## omid2s

> منم کتابامو سفارش دادم  به زودی میان . دیگه باید امسال از هر لحاظ متفاوت باشیم . ما قدیما قدرتمندیم از پس همه چی برمیایم .  فقط این فامیلای عجیب غریبمون زنگ میزنن میگن بازم موندی پشت کنکور و از این چیزا ......اخه نمیدونم چرا اینجوری میگن .  خب این کتابارو سفارش دادم = ادبیات  برا قرابت الگو بقیه خیلی سبز   موج ازمون و تیزشیم . / عربی خیلی سبز / دینی میکروطلایی و زیپ / زبان خیلی سبز و نردبام و پت و مت / زمین خیلی سبز / ریاضی مهروماه و گلابی / زیست خیلی سبز / فیزیک خیلی سبز / شیمی مبتکران و موج ازمون و مسائل خیلی سبز و جیبی حفظیات ........ کلاس زیستی هم میرم . ​شما چی کار میکنید ؟  میگم تا اول بهمن میخوام دهم و نیم سال اول دوازدهم و بخونم خوبه اینجوری ؟


میخام یه چیزی بگم ولی ناراحت نشو
میخام اشتباهاتتو بگم
البته برا این که اکه منابع قدیم رو قبلا خریدی و حالا باز رفتی منبع جدید گرفتی
چون گفتی پشت کنکوری و حتما منبع قدیم خریدی قبلا
خوب
1. قرابت که مفاهیمش همونه و تغییری نکرده .ولی رفتی منبع جدید گرفتی
یعنی میتونستی از منبع قدیمم استفاده کنی
2.بقیه مباحثم مثل زبان فارسی کافی بود حذفیات پیدا کنی و نخونی
3.دینی گاج منبع خوبی نیست.چون ارتباطات و سوالهای تالیفی نجومی و فضایی داره که تو کنکور اصلا عین شو پیدا نمیکنی
بعد میری سر کنکور میبینی ای دل غافل چه چیزای حفظ کردمو بکار نیومدن
3.ریاضی که فقط حذفی داشته.کافی بودن از روی منبع قدیمی اون مباحثو نخونی.اضافات رو جزوه بگیری
4.فیزیکم به همین صورت
5.زیست هم به همین صورت.اضافات جدید رو از جزوه میخوندی
6.شیمی جدید یه چیز پروپخش شده.شیمی قدیم خیلی منظمتر بود.اضافاتشو باز جزوه میگرفتی
حالا ...چند مورد نقض بهتون بگم حال کنید که که اصلا نظام جدید و قدیم برا طراح مهم نییییییست ایهاالناس

1.تو کنکور99 تجربی جدید باید چندتا واکنشو حفظ میبودی
درحالی که گفته بودن واکنش میدن :Yahoo (4): 
2.مگه مثلثات حذف نبود تو جدید؟ولی باید بهش تسلط داشته باشی تا بتونی به بعضی از سوالای ریاضی جواب بدی
3.ازمون قلمچی اخیر تو درس شیمی مگه نیم عمر حذف نبود؟
چرا پس سوال دادن؟
برا کسی که درصد بالای 70 80 میخاد تو این درسا ایا ریسک نیست که حذفیات جزئی رو هم بخونه
حالا مثلا یه مبحثی مثل عدسی و اینه محدب و مقعر که کلا حذفه سوال نمیدن
ولی تو شیمی و ریاضی معلوم نیست چکار کنن برا 1400
کلا خواستم بدونید.
تلاش کنید و استرس نداشته باشید
 یاعلی

----------


## sepehr_a

> میخام یه چیزی بگم ولی ناراحت نشو
> میخام اشتباهاتتو بگم
> البته برا این که اکه منابع قدیم رو قبلا خریدی و حالا باز رفتی منبع جدید گرفتی
> چون گفتی پشت کنکوری و حتما منبع قدیم خریدی قبلا
> خوب
> 1. قرابت که مفاهیمش همونه و تغییری نکرده .ولی رفتی منبع جدید گرفتی
> یعنی میتونستی از منبع قدیمم استفاده کنی
> 2.بقیه مباحثم مثل زبان فارسی کافی بود حذفیات پیدا کنی و نخونی
> 3.دینی گاج منبع خوبی نیست.چون ارتباطات و سوالهای تالیفی نجومی و فضایی داره که تو کنکور اصلا عین شو پیدا نمیکنی
> ...


زیست رو حتما باید از روی جدید بخونن تمام عبارتها تغییر کرده جمله بندی ها و حتی مطالب  من کتاب نظام قدیم خواهرم الان جلوم هست زمین تا آسمون تفاوت داره مثلا این مبحث اسمش کلیه هست اونم کلیه اما کلا تغییر کرده استخوان و هورمون و حواس وقلب و گیاهی هم که فصلای مجزا  و ...اتفاقا بیشترین تفاوت جدید با قدیم تو همین زیست شناسی هست 
شیمی هم که نیم عمر تو کتاب هستش تعریفش پس طبیعیه قلمچی بیاره و واکنش ها رو هم تا جایی که یادمه داده بودن (تو تحلیل شبکه آموزشم گفته بودن که همه واکنش ها رو داده بودن اگه منظورتون الکتروشیمی هست که مشخصه نباید بدن)البته اینقدر حجم واکنش ها کمه که آدم عاقل باشه حفظ میکنه)
مثلثات تو نظام جدید حذف شده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/اصلا خوندید کتاب نظام جدید رو؟؟؟؟؟حجیم ترین فصل تو این سه سال مثلثاته شاید منظورتون مشتق مثلثاتیه

----------


## omid2s

> زیست رو حتما باید از روی جدید بخونن تمام عبارتها تغییر کرده جمله بندی ها و حتی مطالب  من کتاب نظام قدیم خواهرم الان جلوم هست زمین تا آسمون تفاوت داره مثلا این مبحث اسمش کلیه هست اونم کلیه اما کلا تغییر کرده استخوان و هورمون و حواس وقلب و گیاهی هم که فصلای مجزا  و ...اتفاقا بیشترین تفاوت جدید با قدیم تو همین زیست شناسی هست 
> شیمی هم که نیم عمر تو کتاب هستش تعریفش پس طبیعیه قلمچی بیاره و واکنش ها رو هم تا جایی که یادمه داده بودن (تو تحلیل شبکه آموزشم گفته بودن که همه واکنش ها رو داده بودن اگه منظورتون الکتروشیمی هست که مشخصه نباید بدن)البته اینقدر حجم واکنش ها کمه که آدم عاقل باشه حفظ میکنه)
> مثلثات تو نظام جدید حذف شده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/اصلا خوندید کتاب نظام جدید رو؟؟؟؟؟حجیم ترین فصل تو این سه سال مثلثاته شاید منظورتون مشتق مثلثاتیه


کتاب نظام جدید نگا نکردم
ولی دنبال حذفیات و تغییرات بودم
گفتن که ادبیات و زیست تغییر کردن
ولی نباید کسی که قدیمه برا همه درسا منبع جدید بگیره

برا زیست که اینطور که میگید باید کلا منبع عوض بشه.
ولی ریاضی و فیزیک مطمئنم منبع جدید نمیخاد
فقط جاهای جدید جزوه بگیرن

بقیه درسا هم اگه زیاد استرس دارین منبع جامع بگیرین
ادبیات که موضوعی یه
عربی کامل گاج بگیرین
دینی کامل پایه و دوازدهم الگو یا چیز دیگه
زبان جامع مبتکران

در اخر با ارامش و بدون استرس منبع انتخاب کنید

نظام قدیما هم که تا یکشنبه دوشنبه و سه شنبه نهایتا صبر کنن و مباحث مشترک بخونن
چون جلسات کمسیون تو این روزهاست
اگر باز پاس کاری کردن برید جدید

هرچند سنجش بسیار سیاست بازه
اگر با تمدید موافقت بشه ,ممکنه تا قبل روز ثبت نام کنکور,, تمدید نظام قدیم رو نزنه و یهوی اعلامیه بزنه
چون گفتن اگر موافقت کمسیون اعلام بشه, شورا سنجش پذیرش و سنجش موظفن اعلامیه جدید برا تمدید بزنن

این پیشنهاد منه.
تصمیم گیری با خودتون
 یاعلی

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط omid2s


کتاب نظام جدید نگا نکردم
ولی دنبال حذفیات و تغییرات بودم
گفتن که ادبیات و زیست تغییر کردن
ولی نباید کسی که قدیمه برا همه درسا منبع جدید بگیره

برا زیست که اینطور که میگید باید کلا منبع عوض بشه.
ولی ریاضی و فیزیک مطمئنم منبع جدید نمیخاد
فقط جاهای جدید جزوه بگیرن

بقیه درسا هم اگه زیاد استرس دارین منبع جامع بگیرین
ادبیات که موضوعی یه
عربی کامل گاج بگیرین
دینی کامل پایه و دوازدهم الگو یا چیز دیگه
زبان جامع مبتکران

در اخر با ارامش و بدون استرس منبع انتخاب کنید

نظام قدیما هم که تا یکشنبه دوشنبه و سه شنبه نهایتا صبر کنن و مباحث مشترک بخونن
چون جلسات کمسیون تو این روزهاست
اگر باز پاس کاری کردن برید جدید

هرچند سنجش بسیار سیاست بازه
اگر با تمدید موافقت بشه ,ممکنه تا قبل روز ثبت نام کنکور,, تمدید نظام قدیم رو نزنه و یهوی اعلامیه بزنه
چون گفتن اگر موافقت کمسیون اعلام بشه, شورا سنجش پذیرش و سنجش موظفن اعلامیه جدید برا تمدید بزنن

این پیشنهاد منه.
تصمیم گیری با خودتون
 یاعلی


کتاب ریاضی و فیزیک شاید خیلی از مباحث مشترک باشه ولی دقت کنید که با تجربه ای که من از ریاضی نطام جدید دارم چون که تمرینای کتاب درسی به روز شده و فوکوس روی یه سری مباحث بیشتر و یا کمتر شده بهتره همون جدید بگیرید.مثلا دنباله های شکل دار خیلی توی نظام جدید رو بورسه برخلاف نظام قدیم.*

----------


## omid2s

> *
> 
> کتاب ریاضی و فیزیک شاید خیلی از مباحث مشترک باشه ولی دقت کنید که با تجربه ای که من از ریاضی نطام جدید دارم چون که تمرینای کتاب درسی به روز شده و فوکوس روی یه سری مباحث بیشتر و یا کمتر شده بهتره همون جدید بگیرید.مثلا دنباله های شکل دار خیلی توی نظام جدید رو بورسه برخلاف نظام قدیم.*


البته شنیدم بعضی مباحث ریاضی جدید, بیشتر در نظام جدید پیگیری و تدریس شده.یعنی گسترشش دادن
از رو کتاب درسی میشه فهمید که چی گفتن
_____________________________________
خبر جدید از کمسیون اموزش مجلس
شات برنامه کمسیون تو روز یکشنبه نشون میده که از ساعت 2 بعدظهر تا 3.30 پیگیری تمدید  کنکور نظام قدیم شروع میشه

یه نکته:بحث شرکتهای دانش بنیان چند هفته س که داره بررسی میشه و بخاطر همین موضوعه که تمدید به جلسه بعد موکول میشه
البته اینبار احتمالش کمه که بحث تمدید به جلسه بعدی موکول بشه
به یاری خدا یکشنبه دیگه کار تمومه

----------


## M.Rمهندس

> البته شنیدم بعضی مباحث ریاضی جدید, بیشتر در نظام جدید پیگیری و تدریس شده.یعنی گسترشش دادن
> از رو کتاب درسی میشه فهمید که چی گفتن
> _____________________________________
> خبر جدید از کمسیون اموزش مجلس
> شات برنامه کمسیون تو روز یکشنبه نشون میده که از ساعت 2 بعدظهر تا 3.30 پیگیری تمدید  کنکور نظام قدیم شروع میشه
> 
> یه نکته:بحث شرکتهای دانش بنیان چند هفته س که داره بررسی میشه و بخاطر همین موضوعه که تمدید به جلسه بعد موکول میشه
> البته اینبار احتمالش کمه که بحث تمدید به جلسه بعدی موکول بشه
> به یاری خدا یکشنبه دیگه کار تمومه


اصلا اگر تمدید شه ی خیانت بزرگه خودتون دیدید ک ب نظام جدیدا هم همترازی داشتن پس یعنی ی جوری مارو سنجش سوزوند ک بفهمیم کار نظام قدیم تمومه حالا خود دانید هر کس بخاد ایندشو واسه ۲ میلیون خراب کنه یاعلی 
میدونم تو این شرایط سخته ولی نقطه قوت انسان ک من واقعا درکش کردم وفق پذیری انسان تو مواقع سخت هست اصن ی جوری سعی میکنی با محیط با شرایط وفق پیدا کنی و سعی کنی مشکلتو حل کنی این تو خونته 
خلاصه من کتابامو فروختم در ب در دنبال ی مبلغی ام ک کتاب تهیه کنم البتع با این اوضاع عمومی هارو کامل میگیرم تخصصی هاهم فقط دهم و یازدهم .
دوازدهم رو بعد از عید میگیرم دیگه این بدترین اوضاع ممکنه 
موفق باشید

----------


## omid2s

> اصلا اگر تمدید شه ی خیانت بزرگه خودتون دیدید ک ب نظام جدیدا هم همترازی داشتن پس یعنی ی جوری مارو سنجش سوزوند ک بفهمیم کار نظام قدیم تمومه حالا خود دانید هر کس بخاد ایندشو واسه ۲ میلیون خراب کنه یاعلی 
> میدونم تو این شرایط سخته ولی نقطه قوت انسان ک من واقعا درکش کردم وفق پذیری انسان تو مواقع سخت هست اصن ی جوری سعی میکنی با محیط با شرایط وفق پیدا کنی و سعی کنی مشکلتو حل کنی این تو خونته 
> خلاصه من کتابامو فروختم در ب در دنبال ی مبلغی ام ک کتاب تهیه کنم البتع با این اوضاع عمومی هارو کامل میگیرم تخصصی هاهم فقط دهم و یازدهم .
> دوازدهم رو بعد از عید میگیرم دیگه این بدترین اوضاع ممکنه 
> موفق باشید


بازم نظری که بدون هیچ فکری گفته شده
تازه ایشون میخاد دوازدهم رو بعد عید بخونه.
کدوم خیانت؟عدالت تو شرایط سخت معیشتی اسمش خیانته؟
دوست عزیز به همین خیال باش که بتونی تو سه ماه اونم بعد عید یه پایه رو جمع کنی.اونم نظام جدید
در مورد همترازی م ,ببین عقل ادم چی میگه به ادم؟

وقتی بین چندصد هزار نفر حتی 1 درصد هم بهت اضافه کنه,این میشه سوختن؟
بعضی کارنامه های نظام قدیمها رو هم که نگاه گنی حتی کمی بیشتر به درصدا اضافه شده.
این یعنی داره کمی بهت کمک میشه.
این حقه مشاورنماهاست که پول بیشتری ب جیب بزنن

بعدم وقتی شانس تمدید بالاست,چرا هزینه کنی دوباره کتاب بخری؟
اگر تمدید بشه ادم نمیره دوباره هزینه کنه.اگرم امسال نتیجه نگرفت فدای سرش,فقط تلاش کنه که بعدش نگه نخوندم و وقتم بیهود رفت.
نگران اینکه یکسال از عمرت هدر شد هم نباش.چقد لیسانسه و فوق لیسانه بر میگردن کنکور میدن؟

قدیم که بلاخره برداشته میشه.ولی الان که شانس قدیم هست چند روز صبرکردن اشکالی نداره بشرط اینکه مباحث مشترک بخونی,در عوض اینکه فعلا هزینه نکنی
در ضمن تو پیجهای اینستا که در رابطه با کنکور کار میکنن کارنامه نظام قدیم هست.
طرف با تلاش خودش تو نظام قدیم رتبه زیر هزار شده,اصلا به نمره همترازی م نیاز نداااااشته
بیشتر تلاش میکرد,زیر 100 نمیشد؟
بعدم بین 600000نفر,, رتبه زیر 5000 شدن تلاش میخاد,,رتبه زیر 2000 شدن دوبرابر تلاش میخاد,,زیر 1000 شدن سه برابر تلاش میخاد و.....چون رقابت زیادی هست تو رتبه های بهتر
بچها ارامش و صبوری داشته باشین و با خیال راحت درس بخونین.
فوقش تمدید نشد و اگر نمیتونید منابع جدید تهیه کنید,چاره ای ندارین جز اینکه کار موقت پیدا کنید و برای همین امسال و یا سال بعدیش با خیال راحت کنکور بدین.
بهمین راحتی.اصلا هم ناراحت شدن و استرس گرفتن و خدایی ناکرده خدای ناکرده بیمار شدن ارزشش رو نداره.
ممنون.

----------


## M.Rمهندس

> بازم نظری که بدون هیچ فکری گفته شده
> تازه ایشون میخاد دوازدهم رو بعد عید بخونه.
> کدوم خیانت؟عدالت تو شرایط سخت معیشتی اسمش خیانته؟
> دوست عزیز به همین خیال باش که بتونی تو سه ماه اونم بعد عید یه پایه رو جمع کنی.اونم نظام جدید
> در مورد همترازی م ,ببین عقل ادم چی میگه به ادم؟
> 
> وقتی بین چندصد هزار نفر حتی 1 درصد هم بهت اضافه کنه,این میشه سوختن؟
> بعضی کارنامه های نظام قدیمها رو هم که نگاه گنی حتی کمی بیشتر به درصدا اضافه شده.
> این یعنی داره کمی بهت کمک میشه.
> ...


امیدوارم کمی عذاب وجدان داشته باشی ک میخای چندتا رقیبو حذف کنی مطمعنم امسال کنکوری هستی اما اینو بدون اگر کسی از پارسال چیزی یاد نگرفته باشه قطعا اینده خودشو تباه میکنه .

----------


## مملی$r$

> امیدوارم کمی عذاب وجدان داشته باشی ک میخای چندتا رقیبو حذف کنی مطمعنم امسال کنکوری هستی اما اینو بدون اگر کسی از پارسال چیزی یاد نگرفته باشه قطعا اینده خودشو تباه میکنه .


دوستان خواهشا تاپیک رو ب حاشیه نکشونید
همه میدونن ک میخان بساط نظام قدیمو جمع کنن 
پس عاقلانه ترین کار اینه ک واسه نظام جدید منابع تهیه کنید ک اگر خدایی ناکرده قبول نشدید واسه سال بعد نخایید دوباره هزینه کنید

----------


## مملی$r$

> بازم نظری که بدون هیچ فکری گفته شده
> تازه ایشون میخاد دوازدهم رو بعد عید بخونه.
> کدوم خیانت؟عدالت تو شرایط سخت معیشتی اسمش خیانته؟
> دوست عزیز به همین خیال باش که بتونی تو سه ماه اونم بعد عید یه پایه رو جمع کنی.اونم نظام جدید
> در مورد همترازی م ,ببین عقل ادم چی میگه به ادم؟
> 
> وقتی بین چندصد هزار نفر حتی 1 درصد هم بهت اضافه کنه,این میشه سوختن؟
> بعضی کارنامه های نظام قدیمها رو هم که نگاه گنی حتی کمی بیشتر به درصدا اضافه شده.
> این یعنی داره کمی بهت کمک میشه.
> ...


دوست عزیز من کارنامه هارو برسی کردم در مورد همترازی قبول کن ک بهمون ظلم شد چون واسه نظام جدیدا هم همترازی گرفتن

----------


## melodii

ان شاء الله موفقیت همه ی داوطلبان 
تغییر نظام از قدیم به جدید گرچه شرایط سخت تامین هزینه کتاب رو داره اما مباحث آسون تر نظام جدید جبران این مشکل رو می‌کنه ولی این نکته خیلی مهمه که چون مباحث آسون تر و کم حجم تر شدن به نسبت میزان درصد ها هم افزایش پیدا کرده و به عنوان مثال اگر در قدیم درصد ۴۰ ریاضی خوب بود الان باید روی درصد ۵۰ پایه خوب رو گذاشت ‌. البته این صرفا مثال بود ولی در کل رقابت در درصد افزایش پیدا کرده

----------


## katy perry

> چ سایتی؟


irtextbokk دیگه. که کتاب درسی رو میفروشه..اصلا کتاب نیست...یعنی دیگه نمیشه خرید ازاینجا؟

----------


## مملی$r$

ای بابا دانشگاه روزانه قبول شدیم ک میخاستیم بخونیم واسه کنکورااا

----------


## omid2s

> ان شاء الله موفقیت همه ی داوطلبان 
> تغییر نظام از قدیم به جدید گرچه شرایط سخت تامین هزینه کتاب رو داره اما مباحث آسون تر نظام جدید جبران این مشکل رو می‌کنه ولی این نکته خیلی مهمه که چون مباحث آسون تر و کم حجم تر شدن به نسبت میزان درصد ها هم افزایش پیدا کرده و به عنوان مثال اگر در قدیم درصد ۴۰ ریاضی خوب بود الان باید روی درصد ۵۰ پایه خوب رو گذاشت ‌. البته این صرفا مثال بود ولی در کل رقابت در درصد افزایش پیدا کرده


انشالله که بجاست
ولی یه سوال دارم
کنکور 99 نظام جدید سخت نبود؟
درسته مباحث حذف شدن و اسونتر شدن
ولی طراح کلی سوژه جدید برای طرح تست داره
اینکه میگن نظام جدید اسونتره ,تله ی مشاورنماهاست برای کشوندن بجهای قدیم به جدید و مول در اوردن
من رقیب نمیخام حذف کنم به قول اون بنده خدا بالاییه
داریم اطلاعتمونو زیاد میکنیم
بعدم تصمیم جدید رفتن یا قدیم موندن دست خوده فرد هستش
کسی اجبار نمیکنه ادمو

----------

